# Hinata Gets Naughty (NaruHina FanFic)



## GaaraSoHot! (Dec 9, 2006)

Disclaimer: as much as I wish I did, I do not own Naruto.

hey guys... this is the first fic I'll write about naruhina... its coming kinda perverted if not very perverted! hahaha
anyway, here's the summary:

SuMmary: Hinata is tired of being just friends with naruto. however, ino and temari give an insane Idea that just might work.. wait and see how far she can go with her beloved naruto!

---><---

Hinata lay awake one morning thinking about Naruto. She wondered how on earth could she get him to notice her. She knew Naruto liked her... But that was only as a friend... If only she had the willpower to tell him how she felt.

Hinata got up and prepared for the day. She had a meeting with Ino and Temari to talk about the latest gossip... She can't remember how she got hereself into this aarangement but maybe she can ask them for some advice... that is... if she had the courage to tell them she was inlove Naruto and desperate for him to notice her.

---><---

"Im in love with Naruto and I desperately want him to notice me!!"

Ino and Temari's conversation about Shikamaru stopped at Hinata's outburst. They didn't expect this from her... She didn't seem like she was hiding something this deep when she said she had a 'situation'.

---><---
A WHILE BACK

Ino and Temari were engaged in a juicy conversation at Ino's house when Hinata knocked on the door.

"Hinata! Im glad you came! Why dont you sit down with Temari while I fix you a cup of tea?" She said gesturing to the table while closing the door.

As soon as Ino joined Hinata and Temari and placed Hinata's tea in front of her, Hinata began to speak.

"I...I need to talk to you guys..." She said looking down at her hands... "I... Have a ... Situation... I... need... Advice." She finaly finished what she wanted to say.

"okay." Ino said.
"what seems to be the problem?" Temari asked waiting for Hinata's reply.

"well... uh... Its that... I...uh..." Hinata said, not sure if she could confess her secret love for Naruto.

"well...?" Temari asked.
"What is it?" Ino followed looking closely at Hinata.

"I... Want... Nar--well.. uh... uhm..." She just didn't know what words to use. They might just laugh at her if they found out that Naruto is the object of her affection.

"Hey Temari.." Ino suddenly said. "Have you heard the new gossip about Shikamaru?" She asked when she remembered the information she 'collected' yesterday.

"No... Tell me about it.." Temari replied completely forgetting about Hinata's problem.

"well... I heard that Shikamaru will be... blah... blah... blah..." Ino informed her friend about the new gossip as she leaned forward, whispering as though somebody else might hear.

"Im in love with Naruto and I desperately want him to notice me!!"

Ino and Temari's conversation about Shikamaru stopped at Hinata's outburst.

"My... What a revelation..." Temari said as she stared in shock.
"Now THAT is gossip." Ino said trying hard not to drop her jaw.

"why? doesn't Naruto notice you? I thought you were friends.." Ino said as her brain finaly processed what Hinata just said.

"Y-Yes... but... uhm.."
"of courese.. you want 'more than friends.. right?" Temari said beginning to get interested in the topic at hand. Never did she think that Hinata would have a secret love for Naruto.. _'This is going to be interesting.'_ Temari thought.

Hinata nodded to what Temari said and looked down turning bright red.

"Hmm..." Ino said, clearly thinking of a solution to Hinata's 'Situation'. "That's going to be a little tough considering that Naruto is so dense... and thick heade ... and--"

"Seduce him." Temari said.
"What?" Hinata and Ino replied at the same time.

"Why dont you try to seduce him?" She suggested "He might be thick headed, but Naruto is still a man."
"Oh my god! that is such a good plan!" Ino said getting excited.."You could start by wearing something sexy..."
"then, say some overly explicit things!" Temari said.. "Drive him crazy.."
"Then suddenly undress in front of him.. slowly.. sensually..." Ino continued "Leave him in awe.. Make him want you.."
"And start touching him.."

The two started to get in a heated conversation about ways of seduction..

"Guys..." Hinata interupted turning redder.
The two focussed ther attention on her.
"I... I can't...do... that..." She stuttered turning even redder..

"Sure you can!" Ino said.
"yeah.." Temari agreed.. "All we have to do is work on your shyness..." She said.. "And besides, once you get started, you might find ir rather... fun."
"yah!... and Naruto will be doing all the extra 'work' anyway." Ino added smirking.

Upon hearing that, Hinata felt another wave of embarassment spash upon her and she had to force all the images of Naruto 'WORKING' on her out of her mind.

"I... Can't." She said firmlt.

"Oh well... Then I guess Naruto will NEVER notice you.." Temari said Glancing to see Hinata's reaction.
"And... You might NEVER be more than friends..." Ino added following Temari.

Hinata lokked up and the two pretended to be sipping their tea as if they were the least bit concerned with Hinata's problem...

"Tell me... what I... Should.. d-do.." Hinata finaly said and the two smirked at each other with a new spark in their eyes.


---><---

That's it for the first part.. I hope ya'll liked it... Im working on the second part now and I might be able to post it tomorrow... Thanks for taking your time to read this


----------



## 海外ニキ (Dec 9, 2006)

Hell ya, you are WIN!!!


----------



## dummy plug (Dec 9, 2006)

more perverted stuff...you rock man!


----------



## NinjaStrike77 (Dec 9, 2006)

GaaraSoHot!:  I like it, I wanna read more.  

NinjaStrike77


----------



## dummy plug (Dec 9, 2006)

^^ the next chapters are in a different thread..just find it...


----------



## GaaraSoHot! (Dec 9, 2006)

*wrong*

on the contrary, the next parts will be posted here. I've already learned my lesson about that.  

oh and to *dummy plug*: my fanfic "Gaara Finds Love" has already been updated with part three and part four. and dont worry, they have been posted on the same thread as part two so you dont need to find it.. 

anyway, I will be posting part two of Hinata gets naughy later today.
and to those perverts who love to read perverted stuff, you're all gonna love part four.. and five.. but I have to post part two first! hahaha


----------



## GaaraSoHot! (Dec 9, 2006)

*Here's chapter two*

"Alright Hinata." Ino said. "We've taught you everything you need to know.. The rest is up to you..."
"Yeah... We've come this far... There's no turning back now!" Temari said.. Trying hard to contain the smirk that wanted to cross her face...

Hinata just nodded still thinking if it was a good idea..

"now, don't tell me you're having second thoughts already!" Ino said.

"Hinata, head on home now, have a good nights rest and tomorrow is you big gay! or should I say big night?" Temari said "Go on now.. And don't forget to tell us everything! in detail!!"

Ino closed the door after Hinata waved her goodbye and walked on home.
"We're doing her a real favor you know.." Ino sighed.. "It's about time she and Naruto got together..."
"yes we are..." Temari smiled."I just fell sorry that I wont be able to see the look on Naruto's face..." She started to snicker and the two girls burst out laughing.

---><---

Hinata froze in her tracks.. Of all the people she had to encounter on her walk home, why did it have to be Naruto?

"Hi, Hinata-chan!" Naruto said as he stopped in fron of her.
"H-hi, Naruto-kun..." She said turning red as she remembered what she was planning to do tomorrow.. then those images of Naruto "WORKING" on her started to appear in her mind again..
"Hinata-Chan?!" Naruto said in a loud voice.
"N-Naruto kun?" She replied startled..
"you weren't listening to me, were you?" He said
"I...well.. uh--"
"Never mind.. I'll see you a round" He said waving his hand...
Hinata stood there a while thinking _'You'll definitely see me around'_ Then she shook the thought away...

Night time came and Hinata found it hard to sleep. She lay in bed thinking if she had made the right decision in listening to Ino and Temari's Suggestion..
It was really insane and out of character for her to do something like that..

_'Oh well... Then I guess Naruto will NEVER notice you..'_ She remembered what Temari said..
She had to do this! She was sick and tired of her everyday routines... She doesn't want Naruto to be just a friend...
But... was it right?? ... To even put her morals on the line?...

_'Have a good nights rest and tomorrow is your big day!'_
Remembering Temari's suggestion, She closed her eyes and forced all thoughts from her mind.. But she found this very dificult... She kept wondering what the outcome of this crazy idea could be... but... if Naruto will be the prize for her hard work, It will be worth it.


---><---

Sorry if this chapter was rather short...
I guess that's just the way I wanted it.. hahah...
Anyway, I'll give ya'll a flash forward..
Im already writing chapter five.. Which means chapter has been long finished... and my imagination is really going wild at the moment..

Weird stuff happen in chapter 3 and Hinata gets these unexpected thought...
REAL UNEXPECTED THOUGHT! hahaha plus, She wakes up to the big day! I wonder what happens..

well, I'll be posting that tomorrow for sure..
See ya'll around!


----------



## InoSakuShine (Dec 9, 2006)

I usually hate NaruHinas, but this is so funny! 'Can't wait for more!


----------



## El Torero (Dec 9, 2006)

Love it! Reps*


----------



## HayateMugen (Dec 9, 2006)

Usually I dont read Fanfics, but your sounds funny ;P


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 9, 2006)

Post all the ones uve made tommorow ! god damn cant u just post em when your done with em ? lol so EXICTING ! i want MOOORE


----------



## Darkerside_ofhinata (Dec 9, 2006)

WOW Kewl I'm waiting 4 more ^_^\,,/


----------



## gexrox (Dec 9, 2006)

lol this is awsome plz why cant you post more plz i wanna now what happans come on come on its really good u know very good


----------



## coondawger (Dec 9, 2006)

I like it alot 10/10, and i have a narutoxhinata story called the future hokage please read it and tell me what you think, thanks, and can't wait for next chapter!!!


----------



## Tha#1Stunna (Dec 9, 2006)

InoSakuShine said:


> I usually hate NaruHinas



I can't believe you said that.....*Starts to cry*  How could you?  Best pairing EVER!!

Great fic.  Post next chapter


----------



## Sakumo (Dec 9, 2006)

lol this is great


----------



## hunter268 (Dec 9, 2006)

wow i really like naruhina fanfics but this one is really great..evn tho i only read the first 2 chapters but its funny


----------



## Fan of Naruto and Hinata (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice. I like this story.


----------



## NinjaStrike77 (Dec 10, 2006)

GaaraSoHot!: Thanks for the update, hopefully the next one will be a long one.  I can't wait to see how Hinata will get naughty with Naruto and I can't wait to see Naruto's reaction.

NinjaStrike77


----------



## itachi_kisame (Dec 10, 2006)

you pass...........


----------



## GaaraSoHot! (Dec 10, 2006)

*ok, Part three..*

Hinata's eyes flashed open early in the morning and she was breathing hard... _'God! What is happening to me!??'_ She thought unable to believe that she had this.... this.... DREAM about Naruto! And a very erotic one at that!

She forced all these thoughts out of her head and tried to focus on what she needed to do. She had a long day ahead of her and tonight, her plan will be put into action... maybe then, she would stop having these insane images in her mind.. When she's finaly satisfied with...

What in the world was she thinking?!! Being SATISFIED?? GOD! this plan really has an affect on her..

Still... She wondered what it would feel like if Naruto would touch her... Damn! She needed to do something!!

She crawled out of bed and bussied herself with cooking breakfast. She ate at an unusually fast rate partly because she was nervous and partly because she was scared. Really scared.

After her meal, She went outside to train. anything to keep those thoughts away.

Time was flying really fast and as the time of her plan drew closser, the more nervous she became.
She was really having secong thoughts.
She kept thinking if she had enough reasons to do this.

Well... Actually, she only had one reason. NARUTO. That's the only reason she needed... But what if... He didn't give in?... She could be rejected...

Hinata shook her head trying to shake the negative thoughts away. She had tho think positive. If thins worked out right, She might end up sleeping with him. hmm...
She wasn/
't sure if that was what she wanted, so she tried to think of other posible outcomes.

Nothing else came to mind. What was she to expect?? She was going to _seduce_ him for God's sake! Did she expect him to clap his hands at her and suddenly develop a better relationship??
Although she wasn't sure if sleeping with him would develop a better relationship either.

Sighing, she looked at the clock.. 2:00pm
She even forgot to eat lunch! She had to get moving.
First off in her agenda was to take a long luxurious bath.. And she did... Actually, the bath only took long because she had troubly forcing herself to get out and get dressed. It was now 3:04pm... God! She was nervous than ever!

She looked at herself in the mirror with only her underwear on. Temari said that she had a great figure and that Naruto will certainly drool upon seeing it but now she wasn't quite sure.

She sighed heavily as she proceeded to dress up. She was going to wear this buttoned blouse because Ino had suggested her to do so.
_'Buttoned blouses are much more sensual!'_ Ino had said.

It was now 4:30pm. It took her almost one and a half hours just to get dressed.. She felt like her heart would explode at all the feelings she was trying to contain.

_'One more hour'_ She thought, looking into her mirror again and got out a bottle of perfume which Temari let her borrow. She sprayed it all over her and inhaled the delicious arome... Temari was right... _'This really is hard to resist.'_

It was 5:06 now... Hinata was amazed at how time could fly so quickly... She had actually spent more than 30 minutes just staring blankly into the mirror...
_'30 more minutes'_ She thought, feeling like she wanted to faint. She gathered all her strength.
_'I can't turn back now... I won't turn back now!"_ She told herself.

5:30 had finaly arrived. She checked herself for the last time and mentally went through everything Temari and Ino had told her. She began to walk ever so slowly, mentally practicing what she was supposed to do.. _'Will he even let me into his house?'_ She asked herself getting scared of rejection.. _'But Naruto is such a nice person..'_ She thought reasuring herself.

It was already passed 6 when she finaly reached His house. She took in a deep breath musstering every ounce of courage she had to raise her hand and knock on Naruto's door.


---><---

Thanks for reading this update... Were getting closer to the main event! haha!
Im still thinking about posting the next chap.. but if I receive a lot of replys ... I just might post it today!


----------



## Lord Jure (Dec 10, 2006)

post it today. post it TODAY.


----------



## itachi_kisame (Dec 10, 2006)

yay 
jaraiya is now happy


----------



## HayateMugen (Dec 10, 2006)

Its the final Countdown. ^^  

"But Naruto is such a nice Person" xD lol


----------



## GaaraSoHot! (Dec 10, 2006)

a few more replies and I'll post the next chapter... I promise! HAHAHA


----------



## itachi_kisame (Dec 10, 2006)

GaaraSoHot! said:


> a few more replies and I'll post the next chapter... I promise! HAHAHA



thats not going to happen till later


----------



## Lord Jure (Dec 10, 2006)

GaaraSoHot! said:


> a few more replies and I'll post the next chapter... I promise! HAHAHA



why are you doing this to us.
i need to learn english. i need to expand my dictionary. and i think i will find right words in this fan fic.


----------



## Fan of Naruto and Hinata (Dec 10, 2006)

Come on post it, you know you want to.


----------



## Fubban (Dec 10, 2006)

such blasphemy holding back the story !!!      *gets on his knees* PLEASE !!!!


----------



## LenKun (Dec 10, 2006)

TAKE TWO REPLIES and shove them up your ass,AND GIVE ME A NEW CHAPTER xD (btw this is quoted so dont be mad xD)


----------



## D.E.M. (Dec 10, 2006)

nice.... perverted but not overly.


----------



## fists (Dec 10, 2006)

i think i have a clue wath she is going to do


----------



## fists (Dec 10, 2006)

man hinata i tought going to CENSORD! is way below you lol


----------



## El Torero (Dec 10, 2006)

Hinata, you, pervert! 

I want to know if Naruto´s going to work on her. Continue it, PLEASE!


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 10, 2006)

CMON Post  i want moooore ! ;P


----------



## HudanTatshi (Dec 10, 2006)

come on post it we are beggin u


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 10, 2006)

hes not online <.<


----------



## InoSakuShine (Dec 10, 2006)

Update! Update! I cant wait to see what Hinata does...
Oh, the suspense!


----------



## 海外ニキ (Dec 10, 2006)

I love the NaruHina pairing, and this fanfic is the iceing on the cake!!


----------



## Sakumo (Dec 10, 2006)

Most definitely continue please  lol


----------



## Tha#1Stunna (Dec 10, 2006)

LOL POST!!!!   This is more than enough reviews!!  WE ALL WANT MORE!!!!!!


----------



## Sakumo (Dec 10, 2006)

Still nothing?


----------



## Marguerite Perrin (Dec 10, 2006)

Pics....?!


----------



## Deidara2006 (Dec 10, 2006)

i think you have your 'few more posts' 
Bah who ever thought Hinata would be taking advice from ino and temari. Counting down to the main event.


----------



## Sakumo (Dec 10, 2006)

we must need more posts! lol Or maybe he wants some kind of worship? lol


----------



## gexrox (Dec 10, 2006)

comment 1.....................................................................


----------



## gexrox (Dec 10, 2006)

coment 2......................................................
..................................................................................................


----------



## gexrox (Dec 10, 2006)

coment 3>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## gexrox (Dec 10, 2006)

coment 4>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## gexrox (Dec 10, 2006)

coment 5



bhxfv d mlf/c bmlmfknvlkfmn;lm,mbg'v nmcbflv ncfg kdtnjnbmbhmbhmnmnmn mmlbbm;gvv


----------



## gexrox (Dec 10, 2006)

coment 6 jklgcjkblknbv
ikfdjklbjlkv
kfjdkjgfn
jo vnj bfvxjkl
knlvxbmkldf
mkngbnmjbfvkm;sbvklknlgbklngtfbnkmklfehk klkljhjkjhvf


----------



## gexrox (Dec 10, 2006)

coment 7 7777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777


----------



## gexrox (Dec 10, 2006)

coment 8 jkbcxnjkbv  n,bvn fvgnklv nklfgb vnljnklk;n


----------



## WolfKiDD (Dec 10, 2006)

you have no life worth mentioning....

your over posting wont count.....


----------



## gexrox (Dec 10, 2006)

coment 9 jkbcxnjkbv  n,bvn fvgnklv nklfgb vnljnklk;n


----------



## gexrox (Dec 10, 2006)

ok now you have your post now you post all the ones you have done and agian this is the tenth post of mine hurry up
NOW


----------



## HudanTatshi (Dec 10, 2006)

^ dude hes not online atm u spamer


----------



## Shinobi_God (Dec 10, 2006)

Adding another post so you guys can get the rest of it


----------



## Vencet (Dec 10, 2006)

Come on post i wanna know wat happens come on


----------



## Vencet (Dec 10, 2006)

If u dont post it soon ill come through your computer screen and hit u so hard that it will feel like i could do chidori so post


----------



## HudanTatshi (Dec 10, 2006)

hes not f'in online duby so ket it b n when u c this gaara nice update n cantwait 4 da next 1


----------



## Vencet (Dec 10, 2006)

Dude im srry didnt know


----------



## Kitsune-fox (Dec 10, 2006)

I love this.


----------



## abichan (Dec 10, 2006)

OH YEAH! yuore here to indigo/saintt! it is awsome dude/dudett, very _risce_


----------



## Vencet (Dec 10, 2006)

Lil choas i know hes not on but aparently u know him get him to finish it before tomarrow plz plz plz im begging u im on my nees and dont do this to me or this or this


----------



## abichan (Dec 10, 2006)

tee hee hee. ummmm sorry i dont know lilcaos...i was talking to both kitsune fox and him/her though...sorry...


----------



## Kitsune-fox (Dec 10, 2006)

abi,"risque"is the spelling.And I'm only here cuz of you.AND ITS FUNNY!


----------



## abichan (Dec 10, 2006)

look you stinkin bookworm! YOU ALREADY KNOW THAT IM THE WORST SPELLER ON THE FACE OF THE EARTH! DOI! DID YOU REALLY HAFTA ANOUNCE IT TO THE WHOL FRIKKIN WORLD!!!!!????!?!?!


----------



## gexrox (Dec 10, 2006)

lilchaos(2nd_itachi) said:


> ^ dude hes not online atm u spamer



im giving her post so when she comes back she will give us more  story ok we want more she will get back on and see that 20 more posts will be added add to post even if it was nothing




plz when ypou get on add 2 more im looking forward to it


----------



## Ramentastic (Dec 10, 2006)

I NEED MORE


----------



## Sakumo (Dec 10, 2006)

Ramen Man!305 said:


> I NEED MORE



Horn-dog, lol


----------



## NinjaStrike77 (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm going to continue what everybody here is saying:

More, more, more.

I wanna see just how naughty Hinata is willing to get with Naruto.


NinjaStrike77


----------



## GaaraSoHot! (Dec 11, 2006)

*Guys.. so sorry*

ok. I wasn't expecting this much posts! oh my god!
anyway.. I really wanna appologize to you guys.. I was really planning on posting the chapter yesterday but I sudenly had a problem with our network connection and it drove me crazy!!!!!
I couldn't sleep last night thinking y'all might be supper mad at me! I appologize from the bottom of my heart...

anyway... on with the story...

---><---

?Hinata-chan?? Naruto said when he opened the door.
?G-good evening? Naruto-kun?? Hinata said walking inside noting that Naruto looks much better without the head protector on
?Why are you he-? His question was cut off when she walked past and he inhaled the irresistible scent of her perfume.

?You smell delicious.? He commented then suddenly turned red. ?How could I say something like that?!? he thought.

Hinata turned red as well but that just gave her confidence a boost to do what she came here to.
?Y-you think so? N-naruto-kun..?? She stuttered as she sat on the couch
?Y-yes?? He replied sitting on the other end.

_?At least he?s sitting down.?_ She thought.
_?Make him sit down. It will be a lot easier that way.?_ Ino had told her.
That wasn?t so bad?

Nervously, she scooted closer to him then touched his forehead with her fingers.
?I like you better? without your forehead protector on?? She said shyly

He didn?t know why he was feeling this but the movements of her fingers felt so sexy to him. And the shaking of her hand did nothing to remove that feeling.
He didn?t reply to her comment but he mentally noted the _?I like you?_ part.

Suddenly, her hand slid down to his chest. ?wha-? He hurriedly scooted away from her, almost falling of the end of the couch, with a horrified look on his face. _?What in the world was she doing??_ He thought. _?More importantly, what was she doing HERE??_

His thought were interrupted when Hinata stood right in front of him to which he looked up at her with a confused look on his face. _?Why does she look so serious??_

Her hands raised to her chest, shaking, and she began to unbutton her blouse. The first one? She immediately turned red? He was stunned. _?!!!!!?_ He tried to rake his mind. _?What to do? What to do? What to do!!!?_ ?Then the second button?

He grabbed her by the wrists and pulled them down.
?S-stop? this?? he said _?God.OhGod.OhGod.?_

Her shoulders slumped. She felt rejected but when she forced herself to meet his eyes, she saw that somehow, they were contradicting to what he said.

?But?Naruto-kun?? She said commanding herself to relax, ?You know y-you? want it.?

His jaw dropped and his grip on her wrist loosened. ?What the hell?? He thought
She pulled her hands back slowly then proceeded to the third button? His eyes widened? Then the fourth? His eyes began to fill with anticipation?

She stopped. Her blouse was so loose at the top that one sleeve slid down her shoulder revealing her chest and some black underwear that looked so good with her pale skin. She blushed.

His eyes almost popped out of their sockets and he could swear he barely stopped himself from drooling
_?Oh God? _He thought _?She looks so? so? sexy! So damn sexy!?_

She sat down beside him? ?Naruto-kun?" She whispered shyly. He thought his jaw couldn?t drop any further but it did when he saw that her lips were slightly parted. One of many things Temari told her to do.

_?She?s just inches away...?_ He thought moving closer ?Someone please stop me??
_?Naruto-kun is? is...? _Hinata blushed again as he pressed his lips on hers.
_?Damn her lips are so soft!?_ He thought feeling his control slowly slipping away. _?Why did they have to be so soft?! Oh Hinata? you?re so sexy? so? so? Innocent??_

INNOCENT!

He pulled back; breathing faster than normal ?This is wrong?? He said trying hard to sum up all the will power he had. ?We shouldn?t do this...?
?N-no? Naruto-kun?Don?t?stop?? She said, her hands slowly creeping up his arms?
_?Oh God? She?s driving me crazy!?_ He thought, pulling her closer for another kiss.
_?I thought I said I?ll stop??_

His hands crept to her back? Her skin was the softest thing he?d ever touched. _?Oh, God, Please help me.?_ He thought as he felt heat beginning to flow out of their bodies and his manhood started to stick out. ?_This isn?t good??_

He pulled away. ?Hinata?......... Baby? Please stop??
Hearing him call her _?Baby?_ just urged her to smile slyly and pull him back to her lips?

_?I think I?m losing it??_

Her lips parted allowing him to slip his tongue in and deepen the kiss? She was enjoying this and so was he. Every movements the made just mede feel more hungry. But she suddenly stopped when she saw something not normal. At least, not normal for her. Which was the southern part of his body. She stared in awe at something she?s never seen before.

_?Why does she have to be so innocent and sexy at the same time..??_

He groaned. ?Let?s go to my room??


----><----

Im sorry for the late reply guys.. I hope you forgive me...


----------



## Narutoray (Dec 11, 2006)

Yukkk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 11, 2006)

NICE NICE NICE ! MORE MORE MORE DUDE  !


----------



## makemytime (Dec 11, 2006)

Great Ending!(Thats the end right?) Not too perverted or revealing at all. Well done!


----------



## GaaraSoHot! (Dec 11, 2006)

You are all such perverts!! hahahaha! (speaks for self.. lol..)
I am quite scared. I do not want to get sued or something like that for writing too explicit things... haha..

anyway, update tomorrow, I promise..


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 11, 2006)

Whyyyyyy !?!??! why not today <.< !?!?!?! or u dont got the next chapter ? if so damn ;P


----------



## mortalone (Dec 11, 2006)

LOL. I think Hinata would faint long before 2nd base.


----------



## GaaraSoHot! (Dec 11, 2006)

mortalone said:


> LOL. I think Hinata would faint long before 2nd base.



you think so..?
I think so too..
haha... just joking...
 Im almost finished with the draft of the next chapter..
and as I promised... it will be posted tomorrow..
I wonder what will happen... Hahahaha....


----------



## Pugthug (Dec 11, 2006)

GaaraSoHot! said:


> you think so..?
> I think so too..
> haha... just joking...
> Im almost finished with the draft of the next chapter..
> ...


 Grrr..you know how to keep us in suspense.


----------



## Ramentastic (Dec 11, 2006)

Last chapter was great, but you know how to make a story too addicting for me!


----------



## naruhina26 (Dec 11, 2006)

I like the base of the story, but I think the perverts are getting the best of this thread (no offence guys) I like how you chnage the characters for the story,


----------



## Sakumo (Dec 11, 2006)

NOoo, Dude it would have been sooo much better if when they were making out she was like, "naruto im sorry this isnt me im not like this but I really like you and I want you to notice me, and then he was like its okay I like you innocent or something and then he stopped for a second and moved in and kissed her again and they have innocent sex lol....this is just to out of character imo lol..but its very funny


----------



## El Torero (Dec 11, 2006)

“But…Naruto-kun…” She said commanding herself to relax, “You know y-you… want it.”

LOVE IT! I WANT MORE, MORE, MORE, MORE, MOREEEE! 

*Reps!!!!


----------



## LenKun (Dec 11, 2006)

I admit it, I am a Ero-ffreader, and I am proud of it, if posting her makes me get another chapter, Than so BE IT, SO BE IT!!!!


----------



## coondawger (Dec 11, 2006)

i just finished reading it and its freaking the bomb, but hey please check out the future hokage, i think you will like it its a narutoxhinata story and its really good.


----------



## InoSakuShine (Dec 11, 2006)

Ahhhh! Ohhh, man. She's so inncoent!!!


----------



## Vencet (Dec 11, 2006)

Dude come on put it up today i could barely wait for this chapter i know ill use my sharingan damn its not working oh i give up but the way u made naruto think and act was perfect i could see this happening on the show (well if the show were n adult swim maybe) but still the way hinata acted gold i mean it makes you think hinata do u have a wild side any way brava brava brava

Note:Brava-when talking to a girl instead of bravo you say brava


----------



## gexrox (Dec 11, 2006)

PERFECT! but you need to post it today now or private mesaage it to people  i mean really you were sopose 2 post this one yesterday and now you do this and and make us wait another day its horiable aqnd its just really addicting


and that big ammount of comment thing i posted o gosh you have no idea how many people lowerd me down but quite a few thought it was funny so it brought me up you guys are awsome


----------



## 海外ニキ (Dec 11, 2006)

After reading that....I felt strangely aroused.....


----------



## LenKun (Dec 11, 2006)

Strangely aroused, and your sexy picture of Kirara(dont know how to spell it) is really cute xD


----------



## Pugthug (Dec 11, 2006)

I hate the thought that it will end soon.


----------



## naruhina26 (Dec 11, 2006)

See, I told you


----------



## General Mustang (Dec 11, 2006)

Awesome, just sooo awesome! One of my favs man!!


----------



## Pugthug (Dec 11, 2006)

naruhina26 said:


> I like the base of the story, but I think the perverts are getting the best of this thread (no offence guys) I like how you chnage the characters for the story,


 Hehe none taken.


----------



## hunter268 (Dec 11, 2006)

i love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! its a really good fanfic and its really addicting...
( i might have to go to rehab ) lol. is it really com ing to an end? i really hope not and i like the way you made hinata nervouse but so sexy at the same time!!!!!


----------



## dummy plug (Dec 11, 2006)

this is the kind of fanfic that i love, short and direct to the point...the chapters just kept on getting better and better...cant wait for the next chaps...reps galore!


----------



## El Torero (Dec 12, 2006)

I want the continuatioooon!


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 12, 2006)

Lol who doesnt !


----------



## GaaraSoHot! (Dec 12, 2006)

So guys, here's the next chap...
Im so sorry for posting this late.. I just came home from school... Sorry...

---><---

"Oh...God!....Hinata... You're so... Soft..."
"Naruto-kun... Don't stop... Please... Don't stop..."

---><---

Light flowed through the window shining over Hinata's pale face and her eyes flashed open. Fully awakening, her gaze darted to her right and she suddenly felt sadness rush over her. There was no Naruto beside her.
She sighed and tried to remember just what happened the night before...

Apparently, during that brief walk from the couch to his light blue collored room, Naruto had managed to muster enough self control. God knows, he was so close to giving in.

_--FlashBack--_

"Let's go to my room..."
_'Damn this is wrong...'_ He though _'I have to do something... I can't do this to her...'_

Once they entered the room, Naruto pulled Hinata and hugged her.
"Hinata..."
"Y-yes?" She replied
"P-promise me..." He sighed, "Theat you'll forgive me someday for doing this..."
Her heart leaped. "Yes... Naruto-kun... I... Love...You..."
"Don't... Hate me..."

And before she could reply, he struck her at the neck causing her to lose consciousness. He carried her over to the single sized bed and lay her bown...
He struggled with himself for a while then buttoned up her blouse unable to stop his hands from shaking.. _'Damn... So close...'_ Remembering what insanely sexy things she had done for him earlier.

_'I need to take a shower' _He thought going for the cabinet and taking some clothes before closing the door leaving a sleeping Hinata.

_---End of FlashBack---_

Hinata sit up barely noticing her buttoned up blouse. Did she just dream everything. She frowned.
She opened the door and hurried out stopping only when she was Naruto Laying on the couched looking as ragged as ever. His hair was a mess, like he didn't even know the word 'comb'

She sat on the floor beside him and stroked his hair. It didn't look like he would wake up anytime soon. _'He must've had a hard time sleeping last night.'_ She thought

Hinata smiled slyly..

_'Now Hinata, If Naruto suddenly turns into a jerk and puts you to sleep or something like that... we'll have a back-up plan..'_ Temari had told her.

She sat up and prepared to put her next plan into action. If this doesn't work, nothing will.

---a few HOURS later---

Naruto's eyes flashed open and he bolted upright.
_'Damn what a terrible night!'_

He lay on the couch for more than five hours last night stopping himself from going into the room and crawling on her.

Apparently, that cold shower he took didn't work at all...

Finaly he convinced himself to stop those perverted thoughts and promised himself that he would talk to her the next day. They needed some emotional cennection... Not physical satisfaction... After all, she had said that she loved him.

So there he was sitting on the couch to stupified to even think of what he was wearing.. (a revelation for the next chapter!) when he heard a light taping on his bedroom door.. 'Is Hinata awake..?' He thought but why would she be taping? 'Did I lock her in my room?' Damn! he felt so stupid!

Naruto rushed to his door still not noticing what he was wearing (which, like I said, will be revealed next chap.. bwahaha..) He tried his luck at the knob and it opened. obviously, it wasn't locked at all...

His jaw dropped and he couldn't help but drool...

---End of chapter---

Yo guys.. This is the second to the last chapter.. therefore, the next one I post would be the story ender... so Im giving you guys a chance to chose whether:

A. Naruto and Hinata will go ALL THE WAY!!!
B. They will talk about their emotional connection and live happily ever after
C. They will talk, then totaly make out
D. the will have innocent sex

So.. just PM me or reply here ok..?

and other suggestions are totally accepted..
Thanks for reding guys!! love you all...!


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 12, 2006)

Like it Like it Like it  !!!!!!!!! I choose opinion A


----------



## El Torero (Dec 12, 2006)

Option A = hard and long sex? If the answer is yes, I choose this option. If the answer is not, I choose option D.


----------



## GaaraSoHot! (Dec 12, 2006)

I thought so... hehe
but I still have to wait for other replies...
anyway, I already have two drafts in my hands.
which is for option A and option B...


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 12, 2006)

ALL THE WAY that mean sex and even more etc


----------



## El Torero (Dec 12, 2006)

"Naruto-kun... Don't stop... Please... Don't stop..."

Loved it. I want the continuation with more hard sex


----------



## GaaraSoHot! (Dec 12, 2006)

huh?? the "Naruto...Don't stop...Please...Don't stop..." was just Hinata's dream... Naruto put her to sleep... And she was aroused so... She had this outrageous dream.. hahaha...


----------



## El Torero (Dec 12, 2006)

Dreams can become reality


----------



## GaaraSoHot! (Dec 12, 2006)

I'm thinking exactly what you are. hahahaha


----------



## LenKun (Dec 12, 2006)

You DO know that everyone that is a complete perv is going to say A, I would love to see them possibly have a nice Make out session, but delayed The sex scenes makes the story All the much better, builds up anticipation, and I HOPE than you take Quality over Quanity for votes.

I vote C!!!


----------



## LenKun (Dec 12, 2006)

And Just so Everyone Knows, I got Negitive Reped by someone for Asking for the NEXT CHAPTER, ok Now I see everyone else doing the same exact thing more or Less, So thanks for that. Saying "Write your own Chapter!"

I mean I would do that, but I would like for Gaara to write it, so please, if you leave me your name next time, so I can inquire WHY I got a neg rep


----------



## GaaraSoHot! (Dec 12, 2006)

You're all making things hard for me... Hahaha....


----------



## itachi_kisame (Dec 12, 2006)

i say A
good fanfic one of the best narutoxhinata fanfics i ever read


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 12, 2006)

3v1  boyah


----------



## Bankotsu_the_Great (Dec 12, 2006)

I choose option E: orgy ftw!


----------



## Pugthug (Dec 12, 2006)

Bankotsu_the_Great said:


> I choose option E: orgy ftw!


 Only if it is shadow clones of the two ^_^


----------



## @lk3mizt (Dec 12, 2006)

option A!!! give us option A!!!


----------



## Pugthug (Dec 12, 2006)

How about a transition from C to A. It would be weird coming from you if they went straight to A right away


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 12, 2006)

4v1v1  Even better ! we are in teh lead ! GO OPINION A ! Also Pug ALL THE WAY means they do it ALL


----------



## fists (Dec 12, 2006)

all hail you GaarasoHot i chose option A

(this is going to happen if you don't chose option A)    

JUST KIDDING!!!!!!

you rock


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 12, 2006)

See now post opinion A  it won


----------



## @lk3mizt (Dec 12, 2006)

yay! A must win! come on fellow jiraiyas!


----------



## El Torero (Dec 12, 2006)

Option A is made of win!


----------



## fists (Dec 12, 2006)

Option A shall win in the name of ............. jiraiye


----------



## Lord Jure (Dec 12, 2006)

i can't... i can't control myself...

GIVE US "A"

i am so ashamed of myself. i need a girlfriend.


----------



## Sub-Zero (Dec 12, 2006)

Option B ftw!


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 12, 2006)

NoooO! Traitor !


----------



## Mider T (Dec 12, 2006)

Entertaining....


----------



## Itachi77 (Dec 12, 2006)

OPTION A!!I like this story btw!


----------



## Sakumo (Dec 12, 2006)

You are all pervs! lol jk. I read it too lol... But how about you start with B and then they start making out (c) and then they start off innocent sex then it turns hard lol that way everyone wins?


----------



## Pugthug (Dec 12, 2006)

supersaiyanc18 said:


> You are all pervs! lol jk. I read it too lol... But how about you start with B and then they start making out (c) and then they start off innocent sex then it turns hard lol that way everyone wins?


 EXACTLY!!!!!!


----------



## Lord Jure (Dec 12, 2006)

supersaiyanc18 said:


> You are all pervs! lol jk. I read it too lol... But how about you start with B and then they start making out (c) and then they start off innocent sex then it turns hard lol that way everyone wins?



you are genious


----------



## Sakumo (Dec 12, 2006)

Lord Jure said:


> you are genious



Why thank you lol


----------



## abichan (Dec 12, 2006)

my vote is for them to go all the way but first talk it out, but naruto should remember his limits. tee hee hee.


----------



## Ino-San (Dec 12, 2006)

Omg.This stuff is so gross,yet,cool.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Dec 12, 2006)

Damnit! Post it up already!!!!  I wanna know what happens!


----------



## Sakumo (Dec 12, 2006)

twilight-trinity said:


> Damnit! Post it up already!!!!  I wanna know what happens!



Wow we have come HORNY people in here lol jk


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Dec 12, 2006)

Not horny, it's just a good story!


----------



## Sakumo (Dec 12, 2006)

twilight-trinity said:


> Not horny, it's just a good story!



I know I was just messing aorund with u lol it is rather funny though


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Dec 12, 2006)

not trying to argue, just saying as well


----------



## hunter268 (Dec 12, 2006)

supersaiyanc18 said:


> You are all pervs! lol jk. I read it too lol... But how about you start with B and then they start making out (c) and then they start off innocent sex then it turns hard lol that way everyone wins?



ur the smartest person i kno i agree with u they should talk then make out. And of course then have sum nice hardcore...i mean innocent sex...:sweat


----------



## dummy plug (Dec 12, 2006)

nice chapter...reps for you my friend...also, i choose option c...we want them to make out, but hey, let them talk first!


----------



## Nakachum (Dec 13, 2006)

Awww c'mon i wanna read the 4th chapter already.. It doesn't matter to me, which way it goes.


----------



## Chojuto (Dec 13, 2006)

Do we have to be a certain age to read this story? Cause if you are, oops I already read all of it lol! As for the options I say what supersaiyanc18 said.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 13, 2006)

Meh im just 12 and i read it .. so what ? its our own responsibilty  well i wanna see everything happen then  like supersaiyanc18 said.


----------



## NinjaStrike77 (Dec 13, 2006)

Gaara:  I agree with the people saying that you should start slow with talking and forming a connection and then make out and then some long hot sex.

NinjaStrike77


----------



## makemytime (Dec 13, 2006)

wow u guys just can't wait for the next update huh? (i also agree wiv the ppl hu choose all the options)


----------



## seijiro03 (Dec 13, 2006)

Hot and steamy sex please!!!  Also, check for typos.    Just a small cc.


----------



## pearl_master (Dec 13, 2006)

wait! wait! wait! it can't end there i have just read the whole thing just now!!!!! finish it quick i need to know, lol what i bunch so sick twisted inds we have mwhahahahahahahahaha

i hope there arn't any underagers in here lol was funny after the second chapter a 13 year old posted saying yuk lol what an innocent little mind mwhahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Vencet (Dec 13, 2006)

Hey nice chapter but i say you let them talk for a few minuets then they go all the way


----------



## El Torero (Dec 13, 2006)

Gaara, the chapter!!!!


----------



## killerboywood (Dec 13, 2006)

more i need more!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## @lk3mizt (Dec 13, 2006)

Chojuto said:


> Do we have to be a certain age to read this story? Cause if you are, oops I already read all of it lol! As for the options I say what supersaiyanc18 said.


hello son, i believe this site is 18 AND ABOVE!! muhahahahahahahaahahaha!! you little perv, y dont u just admit it and say dat u want option A!!  



Drain said:


> Meh im just 12 and i read it .. so what ? its our own responsibilty  well i wanna see everything happen then  like supersaiyanc18 said.


naughty naughty!! i'm FBI and i demand you either sign out or bribe me wit ur moma's credit card!! lol


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 13, 2006)

I dont care if ure the god .. u dont rule this forum and u cant do anything MUAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## @lk3mizt (Dec 13, 2006)

Drain said:


> I dont care if ure the god .. u dont rule this forum and u cant do anything MUAHAHAHAHAH


lol lol lol!


----------



## 海外ニキ (Dec 13, 2006)

*D..... .............THEN A!!!!!    


Aw hell, just A is fine!!..... *


----------



## Vencet (Dec 13, 2006)

Dude you gonna post the chapter come on


----------



## abichan (Dec 13, 2006)

*says in irrisistablely sweet voice*  please?


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Dec 13, 2006)

Like they say in football games, "HE...WILL...GO...ALL...THE...WAY!!!"  That's my choice.


----------



## Chojuto (Dec 13, 2006)

Jeese he's not even on, plus he has a life unlike us (I think)


----------



## Chojuto (Dec 13, 2006)

Jeese he's not even on, plus he has a life unlike us (I think)


----------



## abichan (Dec 13, 2006)

HEY I HAVE A LIFE!


----------



## hunter268 (Dec 13, 2006)

plz update soon.  and im getting impatiant so forget wat i said back there and go with option A.....

Oh and i do have a life..its just i spend most of it on here lol


----------



## InoSakuShine (Dec 13, 2006)

You are all Hinata-addicts! =)

...Okay, let's get hardcore...!


----------



## Vance (Dec 13, 2006)

When was the last time he updated? They didn't even go to his room yet//////////////////////////////////////////////////


----------



## 海外ニキ (Dec 13, 2006)

vance santa said:


> When was the last time he updated? They didn't even go to his room yet//////////////////////////////////////////////////



haha....vance, you read this too?...


----------



## HudanTatshi (Dec 13, 2006)

vance reads everything dirty


----------



## dummy plug (Dec 14, 2006)

what? no new chapter yet?


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 14, 2006)

Chojuto said:


> Jeese he's not even on, plus he has a life unlike us (I think)



So true 

but still as soon as u see this post the chapter


----------



## El Torero (Dec 14, 2006)

Gaarasohot is dead


----------



## coondawger (Dec 14, 2006)

Im sure it will be soon just be glad they are still working on it.


----------



## seijiro03 (Dec 14, 2006)

FOR THE LOVE OF HINATA!   Gimme some clarification on how much he fucks her!!!


----------



## Vencet (Dec 14, 2006)

POst or ill kill u with the full force of Chidori Rasengan Mangeymeyku Sharigan and much much more


----------



## christilin (Dec 14, 2006)

AAAGGGHHH!!!! the next part isnt on yet!?!?! O_O i love this story so far! wah! O_O


----------



## Vencet (Dec 14, 2006)

I know post come on everyone post post post post post post post post post chant it with me post post post


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 14, 2006)

Post Post Post ! no but honestly dude .. this is taking forever .. soon ill stop checking ..


----------



## MajesticBeast (Dec 14, 2006)

Rofl we want porn!


----------



## Vencet (Dec 14, 2006)

Come on damn it ive threatened you ive chanted ive got the community behined me wat else dose it take a ton of tnt the hole acdc band behind me wat dose it take u slow little prick


----------



## abichan (Dec 14, 2006)

ok all of you are perverts.ive decied that now, and you cant change my mind. sex isnt just about fuking people, its about the spicial relationship between the two peole. its the ultimate way to show your love. oh and, post post post post post, are you happy now dude?


----------



## Vance (Dec 14, 2006)

Just neg this guy already...


----------



## HudanTatshi (Dec 14, 2006)

umm she has school u kno n a b/f probly so give her a break life is tough


----------



## B (Dec 14, 2006)

GaaraSoHot! said:


> "Hinata, head on home now, have a good nights rest and tomorrow is you big *gay*! or should I say big night?" Temari said



Lol, funniest typo i've read all day.


----------



## hunter268 (Dec 14, 2006)

awwww come plz post..we've been waiting forever...post! post! post! post!


----------



## Itachi77 (Dec 14, 2006)

Most people have lives.....stop badgering him it's not going to make him go any faster


----------



## abichan (Dec 14, 2006)

excuse me? i have a life. i just the post chanting crap to 1. be funny and annoying, and 2. because i actually enjoy reading her work. SO STOP SAYING I DONT HAVE A LIFE!


----------



## Vance (Dec 14, 2006)

.............,//////////.,/.k,;.

      Uh oh!!! I SPAMed! Something is... udjbfjgn I am becoming crazy for this..,nbjgng I must leave, or I will jhfbfugbfughdfigfyidhgdfgdeugb SPAM this entire moroeoeoeooeroeo moooore I must fight this isdu I am okay. oh go ohg ood I'm outta here.


----------



## abichan (Dec 14, 2006)

freeeeeeaaaaak


----------



## dummy plug (Dec 14, 2006)

^^^stop spamming, this is a fanfic thread, not konoha blender...lets just all await the final chapter..


----------



## Vencet (Dec 15, 2006)

Ive waited for 3 days i dont think its comin


----------



## @lk3mizt (Dec 15, 2006)

sigh!! i thought it would have been here by now....


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 15, 2006)

This is just stupid ......


----------



## coondawger (Dec 15, 2006)

Guys just wait, it will be worth the wait ok, and i have my next chapter i n the future hokage check it out, and plese stop banging the guy, he has a life so just take a deep breath, and say douserobba, ok


----------



## Urahara Kisuke (Dec 15, 2006)

abichan said:


> ok all of you are perverts.ive decied that now, and you cant change my mind. sex isnt just about fuking people, its about the spicial relationship between the two peole. its the ultimate way to show your love. oh and, post post post post post, are you happy now dude?




finally someone understands


----------



## GaaraSoHot! (Dec 15, 2006)

*sorry!!!*

Im so sorry for not being around lately... our computer is just going crazy and there are errors in our network connection... So here I am at my best friend's house asking for a few minutes just so I can appologize to you guys...

School work is just crazy as well...

Anyway, I promise you all that once our computer gets fixed, or when I get enough time to type at my friends house, I will immediately post the next chapter. I hope noone is mad at me.

I was scared of the guy who said he will attack me with Razengan, Chidori and mangekyu Sharingan... I hope he doesn't do that...  

Again, Im really sorry guys.. I'll do something about this..


----------



## @lk3mizt (Dec 15, 2006)

nice to hear from you! it's okay. we've already waited this long haven't we? just make our wait worth it!


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 15, 2006)

I hate j0000!! I WANT MY CHAAAPTER ! RIGHT HERE RIGHT NOW ! GRAAAAAAAAH! (keep in mind im a very impatient person IRL)


----------



## Vencet (Dec 15, 2006)

Ya wat drain said!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vencet (Dec 15, 2006)

Who took down my rep i just checked it and i have -13 how did that happen it makes me sad even though i was mad im srry so take my rep back up plz


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 15, 2006)

Woho someone who acts like me YAY ! also i gave u rep so ure no longer negative


----------



## Vencet (Dec 15, 2006)

Yes someone finnaly is affraid of me finnaly i mean im a bit of a goof ball so no one takes me seriously finnaly oh and srry for the triple post


----------



## Katta San (Dec 15, 2006)

*heheheh*

If you wanna see naruto and hinata to get naughtly, go to newgrounds.com, type in naruto, and scroll down till u see naruto gets laid.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 15, 2006)

Afraid of u ? lol .. never .. i can make u suck in rep again ..


----------



## Vencet (Dec 15, 2006)

im talking about you drain infact i think ur cool i dont want u to fear me im talkin bout garrasohot he about the guy who he was afraid of in srry was me


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 15, 2006)

Oh  i didnt think u wud say that to me after what i did  that would be stupid


----------



## Pervert Hermit (Dec 15, 2006)

I didn't think people would actually post perverted fan fiction.......lol

I guess power of fan fiction is more powerful than I thought.......


----------



## abichan (Dec 15, 2006)

Kukusio said:


> finally someone understands


thank you. at least im not the only non perverted person reading this.


----------



## Vencet (Dec 15, 2006)

is he gonna post at all i need it to be over


----------



## CrimsonRex (Dec 15, 2006)

Oh snap! A!


----------



## dummy plug (Dec 16, 2006)

well now that he said somethin's buggin his pc, that makes me feel a lil better coz i thought he abandoned us already...he'll post the chapter once its fixed...in the meantime, lets all wait, PATIENTLY...


----------



## GaaraSoHot! (Dec 16, 2006)

*sorry for the wait...*

alright guys,,... Im back.. I know its been a long wait and Im really sorry for leaving you all hanging..

After a few days of going berserk, our computer is finaly fixed!

oh.. and by the way, this is most definitely not a '18 and above' thread because your's trully is only 16! hahaha

on with the story... although most answers were A, I chose all. therefore, they will talk about their emotions, then make out, then have innocent sex ALL THE WAY, then live happily ever after...

hahaha... Im not sure about the innocent part though...

---><---

Naruto opened the door, which was obviously not locked, and his jaw droped and he couldn't stop himself from drooling.

*What did he see, you might ask?*

He saw Hinata standing there in her black lacy underwear, looking much like a godess.

This is when Naruto noticed what HE was wearing. (or what he was NOT wearing...) He was only in his boxer shorts!!

It turns out, Hinata had stripped him of his clothes, earlier...
Hinata grabbed him by the arm and pulled him inside. This simple action made heat flow through his body.

Naruto locked the door and leaned her against it, "Hi-Hinata..." Damn, he found it hard to speak! "We...Need... To... Talk..." He said trying to stable his breathing.

"Mmmm..." She mumbled, turning red.

Naruto held her hand and led her to the bed where they both sat down.
 He was trying so hard not to look at her, or else, he would be drooling all over her body!

Naruto (1): _She's so hot! Did you even think she would be this hot?!_
_Naruto conscience (2): Stop thinking about her body and TALK!!!
N1: But... She's so close... I could just lay her on the bed and..._
N2: _Stop thinking like that! You're such a pervert!_
N1:_ But..._
N2: _Lay her down later!!!_

Naruto sighed... It's so frustrating to argue with yourself...
"Hina...ta..." He breathed.
"Y-yes... Naruto...kun..?"

What was he supposed to say anyway?

"Y-you said... You... Love me..."
"I do..." She replied quickly.

N1: _Alright! that was enough talking! can I lay her down now?_
N2: _What's happened to you?! last night you nearly died thinking of ways not to bed her..._
N1: _It's different now! Incase you havent noticed, were both half naked here! and besides, she's hot! so... can I..?_
N2: _No!!! Say you love her too, first_
N1: _I love her?_
N2: _Yes you do! I know because I'm yourself!_
N1: _Oh... Right..._

"Hinata...Chan..."
"Naruto-k-kun..?"
"I... Love... You... Too..." Naruto said, looking into her eyes.
Hinata's eyes began to fill up... She felt so happy!

N2: _Alright! That was enough talking... Lay her down now!!!_
N1: _Pervert..._

Naruto leaned forward and held her waist before pressing his lips on hers. It was not slow and passionate. It was fast and hungry. but the passion was still there...

N2: _Be gentle on her!_
N1: _What can I do? I feel so hungry!_
N2: _Why didn't you eat breakfast?_
N1: _That's not what I meant!_
N2: _well, just be gentle!!_

Naruto finaly slowed down and let his hand move up and down her back as Hinata's hands slid up his chest to wrap around his neck.

He planted kisses on her jaw line then started nibbling her earlobe whispering "I love you so much..." or "You're so beautiful..." or "God! I want you now..." every once in a while making Hinata blush deeply.

Hinata moaned softly as his lips found its way back to hers, his tongue setting her on fire.

It seemed like a eternity. their tongues interacting so pasionately and full of desire.

Slowly, Neruto laid her down on the bed and positioned himself above her without removing his lips from her own. He stripped her of her remaining garments and his mouth traveled down over one of her breasts; sucking, licking, setting her on fire with his tongue. Heat was building up between them both and Hinata had to bite her lip to stop herself from screaming.

It felt so good, he made her want more.
His hand crept down over her soft curles making her gasp and he slipped a finger in, slowly so as not to hurt her.

Hinata gasped again, her fingernails digging in to his shoulders a pleasure started to consume her. Her whole body was trembling at his touch as if shouting out for more. She felt high; like she were atop clouds only Naruto could take her to.

"Naruto... Naruto-kun..." She said out of breath. "Please... Naruto... Naruto..." She was barely able to contain herself.

"Shh..." Naruto said pressing his lips back on hers, chakra flowing out of them making them look like they were glowing
His thumb was now doing circular motions at its place between her thighs as his finger was going in and out of her driving her wild. All the while, his lips were feeding his own desire with hers.

Hinata gasped again. His hand was moving faster and faster taking her to the edge of her control "God!... Naruto...Naruto! She was so high, So close to screaming his name in want. She wanted more "Naruto..." her head was spinning "Oh god... Naruto... uhh.... Naruto...NAru- ICHIRAKU'S RAMEN HOUSE!"

"Wha-?" Naruto stopped what he was doing. "What was that all about?" Hee asked, a smirk crossing his face.

Hinata blushed.

"Never mined..." Naruto removed his hand and undressed himself.
"Hinata...You're so soft..." He spread her legs and stroked the skin of her thighs. Beads of sweat were forming all over their bodies and the heat was undeniable.
Blue chakra was flowing out as if signifying the flames burning within them

Hinata felt like she was going to shatter into pieces then she suddenly felt pain.

He'd gone in.

"Naruto!" She screamed.

Naruto pulled out but only to push in again, accelerating his movements. The blue chakra coming from Naruto was turning red and begining to fill the entire room.

Hinata's hands shut up to the rails of the headboard as pleasuse began to eat her up faster and stronger than before. She closed her eyes shut.

Seeing her sresponses urged him to go faster filling her with too much intensity, she felt like she would explode! He was going faster still "Damn.." she choked. "Naruto..." She moaned tightening her grip on the headboard. "Oh... God..."

Nothing could make her feel like this. She felt so good, She didn't want him to stop. "Dont... Stop... God..." She was gasping as the pleasuse was spreading through her like wildfire.
She tried to stop herself from tossing and turning as blue and red chakra was flying everywhere intertwining with each other making orbs around them.

"More... Damn it... Oh.. god... Naruto..."
"Hinata... Dont move..."

Hinata was trying so hard not to squirm but her legs were growing restless and she couldn't stop herself.. It was too much, still she wanted more.

Her legs were going up and down touching with his own. She can't stop, neither could he the heat would have been suffocating if not for the intensity they were both feeling. It was too much, the heavens were nearing and the pleasure was too extreme.

"Naruto!... God damn it!..." She screamed... "Naruto... More... Oh god... god..." He was still moving faster and her mind was lost in a whip of pleasure enough to consume her entire body from head to toe. "Oh god... Naruto... Naruto...... Naruto..." She gasped.

Naruto came only a few seconds after she did and he collapsed on to of her, too tired to move.

"Naruto...kun..." Hinata sighed out of breath.
"Mmmm..." His voice was muffled by the skin between her breasts.
"You're...too...heavy..."

Naruto groaned and rolled over to her side, content showing on his face as he stared at the ceiling before looking at her.
"did you know you scream the most insane things when having sex?"

Hinata blushed. "I...I..."
"I like it." Naruto said pulling her closer and holding her in her arms before whispering, "exept the_ 'Ichiraku's Ramen House'_ part."
Hinata turned red again...

--->and they both lived happily ever after<---

Things worked out well
They eventually got married and had a bunch of kids.
But never again did she scream ichiraku's ramen house when making love.

--->the end<---

Hey guys!

I wanna appologize if there are any typo or gramatical errrors in this chapter. Im trying my damndes to type quickly because I do not know whem my computer will go haywire again... Anyway, thanks for taking tym to read and thanks for supporting this fan fic. I love you all..


----------



## MajesticBeast (Dec 16, 2006)

Wow its weird the Kyubi didnt go in for rape and Naruto not using safe sex no jutsu, maybe there arent any sexual deceises in naruverse .


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 16, 2006)

Niiice  too bad it wont come anymore =/ i liked it, Anywasy GOOD CHAPTER !


----------



## El Torero (Dec 16, 2006)

OMG! Hinata said ''damn''!

I loved the chapter!


----------



## @lk3mizt (Dec 16, 2006)

:byakuya    nice chapter!!!!!!!!


----------



## HudanTatshi (Dec 16, 2006)

dam u almost made me exploded by readin it


----------



## Chojuto (Dec 16, 2006)

That was a kick ass chap!


----------



## Vencet (Dec 16, 2006)

That was a good ff and i liked it now if only we had another to retreat to but hey i give u ur  props and i say reps for u and oh srry i got mad i was just tired of waitin he...he well way to go oh but just as a note dont follow the link to my ff im re doing it


----------



## Vencet (Dec 16, 2006)

hey i fixed it u can follow it again


----------



## Pugthug (Dec 16, 2006)

Aww...it would have been nice to hear the conversation of the girls the following day.


----------



## pearl_master (Dec 16, 2006)

and so it ends  with hot steamy sex wow wow wow, all this from a 16 year girl?? wow thats kinda cool what dont you know lol


----------



## Pugthug (Dec 16, 2006)

pearl_master said:


> and so it ends  with hot steamy sex wow wow wow, all this from a 16 year girl?? wow thats kinda cool what dont you know lol


 Does that make us pedophiles?


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Dec 16, 2006)

good story...bad ending (just the "they lived happily ever after" part)

Other than that, I'm proud.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Dec 16, 2006)

OMFG, YOU ARE THE KING OF FANFICS!!!!!


----------



## abichan (Dec 16, 2006)

*applause* AWSOMENESS! love it, i wish it didnt hafta end.i love the happily everafter part!


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Dec 16, 2006)

If you would not mind, can you at least put on a continueing story and let us know?


----------



## Vencet (Dec 16, 2006)

WOO WOO WOO GO GO GO GO GO GO nice ff u get a special guy pose 

but you need to tell us wat temari and ino say when they find out


----------



## pearl_master (Dec 17, 2006)

Pugthug1 said:


> Does that make us pedophiles?



no 16 is 100% legal, in the UK not sure were you are from?


----------



## Pugthug (Dec 17, 2006)

pearl_master said:


> no 16 is 100% legal, in the UK not sure were you are from?


 Over in US, where I am from, it is 18. Currently the creater of Girls Gone Wild is getting sued over because of two 16 year olds being in one of the videos.


----------



## pearl_master (Dec 17, 2006)

Pugthug1 said:


> Over in US, where I am from, it is 18. Currently the creater of Girls Gone Wild is getting sued over because of two 16 year olds being in one of the videos.



wow thats a kick in the balls!!! well were is garrasohot from??? she at the end of it is the temptress in it all and she knows it, who knows what else goes through mind after writing a fan fic like that eh??? shes gonna get us in trouble lol


----------



## Pugthug (Dec 17, 2006)

Hehe ^_^


----------



## GaaraSoHot! (Dec 17, 2006)

hahaha... 
I guess its been requested that I write the continuation: the part where Hinata tells temari and ino EVERYTHING... in DETAIL!

is that alright wit you guys?


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 17, 2006)

YAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAY COOL AWSOME ! ETC ETC!


----------



## El Torero (Dec 17, 2006)

Oh, yeah, WRITE THAT!


----------



## Vencet (Dec 17, 2006)

come on write that and read my fanfic plz the links in my signature


----------



## Chidoriblade (Dec 17, 2006)

More please........ and soon before I pass out please......
I hit my head on the table when I finished reading. 
:chimpo      wait... how many times did I hit the jiraya button thing....... ah who cares.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Dec 17, 2006)

Out of an annonimous decision, we, the people in this forum, conclude that...
WE WANT MORE!!!!


----------



## Pugthug (Dec 17, 2006)

GaaraSoHot! said:


> hahaha...
> I guess its been requested that I write the continuation: the part where Hinata tells temari and ino EVERYTHING... in DETAIL!
> 
> is that alright wit you guys?


 Sweet you took my advice!


----------



## fists (Dec 17, 2006)

i can't wait for that part!!!!!!


----------



## dummy plug (Dec 17, 2006)

nice ending man...this fanfic is short and sexy, like it that way...hope we see more of you man...LOL


----------



## CrimsonRex (Dec 17, 2006)

twilight-trinity said:


> Out of an annonimous decision, we, the people in this forum, conclude that...
> WE WANT MORE!!!!



Here!!
Time Skip verison. Let's skip all that "getting ready, talking and what not." And just skip to the beginning of 
* T3h Uber Sex *​

     Hinata sat on the bed, and then took off her jacket. She then took her shirt off, making he topless. Naruto's nose then bleed, as he noticed Hinata's bust grew...and I mean huge!  Of course Naruto grew a boner, he then begin to breast feed on Hinata, in which made her moan softly with a cry of "N-n-naruto-kun". Our brave hero then began to remove Hinata's pants off.
Hinata's then began to pet Naruto's head as he sucked and licked Hinata's soft nipples. :amazed  "Wow, your nipples taste great! Almost like...ramen!"
said Naruto. After Hinata was pantless, Naruto then began fingering with her vagina while still sucking on her OPPAI  Hinata moaned as Naruto gave her the best time of her life. Suddenly Naruto started to lick Hinata's *WOO~HOO!*while they were still in Hinata's pink panties. "aaaaaaAAAAAhhh~" moaned Hinata. "Man, this is so fun! Your vagina sure tastes great so far..I wonder if I take your panties off Hinata~chan?"  This was a huge suprise Naruto calling her "Chan", to her, this was the *BEST* Day of her life! "N-n-n-n-naruto-k-ku~aaaah~"
Naruto had done it, he had removed the barrier of his Tongue and Hinata's "gate" He on a licking spree, slurping and sucking Hinata's "Love" juice. Hinata grabbed Naruto's head while moaning greatly. Soon, all of Naruto's tongue was in Hinata's Vagina. After 14 min.'s of giving Hinata a "trip to da' south" He was given the idea of a *BLOWJOB *by Hinata!... :amazed 
End chapter
Next Chapter Hinata gives Naruto a blowjob, they do the 69ner and Hinata does it "Cowgirl" style on Naruto in a Bang!!
, I'll post the end tommorow, on 4:99pm.​


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Dec 17, 2006)

ThoraxeRMG said:


> Here!!
> Time Skip verison. Let's skip all that "getting ready, talking and what not." And just skip to the beginning of
> * T3h Uber Sex *​
> 
> ...



...wtf?  I vote we all ignore that...

and you!  She already did all that!


----------



## pearl_master (Dec 18, 2006)

yeah go write a continuation that would be very cool  look forward to it.


----------



## CrimsonRex (Dec 18, 2006)

twilight-trinity said:


> ...wtf?  I vote we all ignore that...
> 
> and you!  She already did all that!



I was bored goddamnit!!!!!


----------



## Goom (Dec 18, 2006)

Even though i like narusaku better this story is very good. Good job!


----------



## 海外ニキ (Dec 18, 2006)

ThoraxeRMG said:


> Here!!
> Time Skip verison. Let's skip all that "getting ready, talking and what not." And just skip to the beginning of
> * T3h Uber Sex *​
> 
> ...



I'm disapointed and horny at the same time.....


----------



## CrimsonRex (Dec 18, 2006)

Is that even possible?


----------



## Vencet (Dec 20, 2006)

yes it is so possible


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 20, 2006)

No chapter comming ;( ? im turned on


----------



## HudanTatshi (Dec 20, 2006)

lmao wow just tell him or her 2 make a diff topic 4 the story


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 24, 2006)

meh isnt it comming ?


----------



## Darkhope (Dec 25, 2006)

Hinata... is very naughty...


----------



## narutofantacy101 (Dec 25, 2006)

that was da bomb.O.o <(^_^)>.so much pleasure....O.o


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Dec 25, 2006)

*O.0*

(*Just read whole thread in one sitting*)

0.O HOLY...FRIGGEN...PIECES...OF...CRAP...

I cant wait for an update!


----------



## Naruhina_all_the_way! (Dec 31, 2006)

I just finished reading the whole thing. I have to admit, it seems like you were talking almost from experience in the last chapter. Ohh, and I liked the conversation between Nauto1 and Naruto2.


----------



## Jazz (Dec 31, 2006)

You could make Ino and Temari say Eww, Hinata, you're fucking 15, that's nasty


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Dec 31, 2006)

*sigh* I think the guy left us.  It's been about three weeks since I last heard of him.  Well, I've got nothing better to do anyway, so I'll just wait until the next reply.


----------



## Jazz (Jan 1, 2007)

twilight-trinity said:


> *sigh* I think the guy left us.  It's been about three weeks since I last heard of him.  Well, I've got nothing better to do anyway, so I'll just wait until the next reply.



It think she's a girl...


----------



## hinatasboyfriendforever (Jan 2, 2007)

funny, good, but why is temari there?


----------



## abichan (Jan 2, 2007)

because temari is a cool character. thats why.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Jan 3, 2007)

Team_PWN said:


> It think she's a girl...



really?  Oh, I thought she was a guy...well than, I'm sorry for that.

Ok, than I say that "she" left us and it has been four weeks now since we last heard from "her"


----------



## Uzumaki (Jan 4, 2007)

MajesticBeast said:


> Wow its weird the Kyubi didnt go in for rape and Naruto not using safe sex no jutsu, maybe there arent any sexual deceises in naruverse .



In NArutoVerse, you scream Kid making no jutsu while holding each other hands.. Thats how kids are maid, not by matting.  The Sex part is only for pleasure   If It just was like that in real life...


----------



## GaaraSoHot! (Jan 5, 2007)

OMFG!!! I am so sorry guys!!!! Its been like over a month since I last visited!!!
real sorry!!!!
it was christmas vacation and I was forced to stay in the province.

Guess what?! no computers and no god damned internet lines!!! It drove me crAZY!!! And I had to stay there for a month!

Real sorry guys.. you all must think Im a jerk and I left you all..

Damn! I never want to go to that province again! I hate it here in the philippines. some provinces are just so Lo-tech.

I would gladly post the continuation tomorrow. that is, if you're all still interested... and if you all dont hate me...


----------



## fists (Jan 5, 2007)

well i am still interested


----------



## Vance (Jan 5, 2007)

more coming soon i hope


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Jan 5, 2007)

...are you nuts?  Of course we're interested.


----------



## xshihinx (Jan 5, 2007)

POST MORE DAMNIT!!!

THAT WAS SO PWNFULLY AWSOME!!


----------



## Acidblood7 (Jan 5, 2007)

heh you should be a romantic novel writer for lonely housewives, or a hentai doujin story writer ^_^


----------



## GaaraSoHot! (Jan 7, 2007)

*end*

Ok? Here?s the final chapter? Thank you all for supporting this fan fic and it has been a pleasure serving y?all!! Im moving on to a new fan fic now? Its called ?Full house for a month? Hope you all like it too.

---><---

?Hinata! Over here!? Ino yelled as she waved at the girl walking towards her. Excitement filled her as Hinata moved closer.

Hinata looked down as her face became super tomato-red. She wanted to turn around and run away so that she didn?t have to answer the possible ?x-rated? questions the girls might ask her. But it was too late.

?Hinata?? Ino said examining her. ?Why do you look so embarrassed...? Oh god!? She said as realization hit her. ?Did Naruto turn you down? That baka!!? Ino said starting to walk towards the direction on Naruto?s house but Hinata caught her arm stopping her.

?N-no? Ino?? She said.

?No? then? Then that means?Our plan worked?? Ino grinned widely. ?We should celebrate!? She said as she jumped up and down. ?But first? Tell me what happened. Did you get to kiss him??

Hinata turned even redder. (If that?s even possible.)

?What?!? Ino exclaimed. ?Tell me what happened! Did you confess your love for him? Did he accept it? Did he say he loves you too? What happened?!? She was getting frustrated. ?Why are you so embarrassed?! Its not like you actually had sex with him, or anything like that? I mean? Naruto would be too much of an idiot to even think that??

The expression Hinata held was that of pure guilt. She lowered her head trying to hide her face.

?OH.MY.GOD.? Ino said whan she saw her expression. ?YOU DID NOT!!? She exclaimed. ?The girls have to hear this!?

Ino dragged Hinata a few blocks to a tea house where they usually met with each other to talk about something important. They walked in, Ino looked around before spotting where the girls were sitting then dragged Hinata there.

?You guys are not going to believe this!? Ino said excitedly, not even sitting down. The looked at her surprised.

?Hinata had sex with Naruto!?

?WHAT?!? TenTen asked shocked; but Temari just held an expression that said. ?I knew it.?

?So?? Temari began. ?How was it??
?Yeah!? Ino said finally calming herself and sitting down.

?I still don?t get this?? TenTen said confused and shocked.

AFTER 30 MINUTES OF EXPLAINING TO TENTEN

?Oh my god! I have to tell this to neji!?

?NO!!!? The three shouted in unison, dragging annoyed looks from almost everyone in the tea house.

?You have no idea how dead Naruto is if Neji finds out about this.? Ino said ignoring the stares.

?Oh.?

?So?lets get to the important stuff?? said Temari.

?How was it?? She asked. ?Was he good??
?How big?? TenTen butted in.
?How many rounds?? TenTen.
?And his body? How hot?? Temari added.

?Well? Uhm? It was? Uh? Full of love?? She mumbled.

Sweat drop.

?What kind of description is that?!?

And so, after asking questions like: Rate his kissing from one to ten, Is he a good lover, What positions did you do, does he know how to experiment with your body, does he know how to give pleasure, etcetera, that made Hinata super red; they didn?t get much out of her except for the fact that she was super in love with Naruto.

?At least tell us how big it was?? Ino said after unsuccessfully trying to pry out information.

?If you don?t? I?ll tell neji.?

?More than a foot long!!!? Hinata blurted out afraid that TenTen might tell her cousing.

?Really?? Temari said shocked.
?Whoa! That?s bigger than Neji?s!!? TenTen slipped.
?Wait? You and Neji had sex too?? Ino asked unable to believe what she just heard.

?Well? See? we?ve been going out for some time now? so??

Taking this opportunity, Hinata slipped out of her chair and mumbled to the girls that she had to meet Naruto at Ichiraku?s.
Not that they were listening to her. They were too busy talking about Neji.

And so, Hinata walked away to meet up with her future husband.


----------



## GaaraSoHot! (Jan 7, 2007)

*end*

deleted for double posting.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 7, 2007)

Good, hope you keep up the good work with future stories.


----------



## silver_dagger (Jan 7, 2007)

nice fic Ü keep it up


----------



## pearl_master (Jan 8, 2007)

well that was a good ending i like it. well i suppose that is the end to next time. and no doubt im guessing gaarasohot will be writing another round of intese fan fic lol. look forward to the next one.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Jan 8, 2007)

well, I'm satisfied.  Not sure about anyone else but I'm glad to what you wrote.  I will read your next fanfic but you're going to have to let me know otherwise, I might miss it.  GaaraSoHot, reps too you.


----------



## Chojuto (Jan 8, 2007)

So what is this next FF going be about?

I love the ending btw


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 10, 2007)

great job


----------



## Mr-Kory (Jan 10, 2007)

even if it was 5 chapter they where the best 5 chapters of naruhina ive ever read i think you need some rep


----------



## Pugthug (Jan 10, 2007)

Woah...I just realized Drain and Kory have the same pic for their avatar only colored different.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 10, 2007)

lol yeah just relized to XD lol well whatever his is a bit bigger to :S


----------



## Jazz (Jan 10, 2007)

Holy fuck, as soon as Ino said "wait... You had sex with Neji?" I laughed and fell out of my chair


----------



## Vencet (Jan 10, 2007)

good fic way to go


----------



## El Torero (Jan 11, 2007)

Dirty Tenten xD


----------



## Hack_Benjamin (Jan 13, 2007)

best fanfic ive ever read  loved it!!!


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Jan 13, 2007)

Yea, Great Fic! I just LOved it! *Gives smile like Gai and Lee


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Aug 24, 2007)

Ah, finally, I found it!  This right here was the very first fanfic that I have ever read on this forum.  Seriously, I would love for the writter to continue on with the story.

Sadly, Dreams do not come true.


----------



## NarutoFanGurl911 (Aug 25, 2007)

HOLY CRAP, I LOVED IT!
I copied that lemon.
and put it in my blog and gave the link to this story and everything...
oh, my friends are gonna LOVE THIS STORY.


----------



## Corey45 (Aug 26, 2007)

asylum you have brought back a great story i rep u for this


----------



## blaze of fire (Aug 26, 2007)

now that is good stuff


----------



## Enzo (Aug 26, 2007)

One of the best ffs!


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Aug 26, 2007)

I wonder if there really will be an update.  If so, then I'm buying tickets early


----------



## BrojoJojo (Aug 27, 2007)

o.o...I skipped the..citrusy parts...I need to go ponder my sexuality.


----------



## Hemino Hyuuga (Aug 27, 2007)

LOL...Ahem, I loved it. Make some more fics like this...


----------

